# Linux error can't use my computer



## Shoan120 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yesterday I tries to update ubuntu and when I restarted my computer it came to a screen where I have to choose what to start up. 
I have the following options 
Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-28-generic
Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-28-generic (recovery mode)
Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-22-generic
Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-22-generic (recovery mode)
Memory test (memtest86+)
Memory test (memtest86+, serial console 115200)

when I choose any one of the ubuntu versions it comes to a black screen that says

init: udevtrigger main process (414) terminated with status 1
init: udevtrigger post-stop process (417) terminated with status 1
the disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present
continue to wait: or press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery

I am not sure what to do I'm new to Linux 

And when I press s 

Mountall: Plymouth command failed 
mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Some updates have failed to work.

You can try option M,

it may continue enter your password for maintenance, or you can boot with the Live Ubuntu 10.04 CD and when you reach the desktop, open a terminal and post output of:

sudo fdisk -l

Your last message was disk not ready so the above command should read your hard disk


----------



## Shoan120 (Jun 17, 2011)

Wen I press m
it says

Root filesystem check failed
A maintenance shell will now be started
CONTROL-D will terminate this shell and reboot the system
[email protected]:~#

I enter the password but nothing happens

I'm really new to Linux I normally use windows but my friend replaced it for me when my laptop broke, so I don't have any CDs either


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

After pressing M,
enter your root password just as the script says.
The characters are not echoed on the screen so this is why it looks like
nothing has happened.

After password type

fdisk -l

and write down the information you see
and post back results


----------



## Shoan120 (Jun 17, 2011)

When I enter the password it says command not found? I only have two accounts and both passwords say command not found when I enter them, aftter I enter fdisk -1

fdisk: invalid option --1 

usage:
fdisk [option] <disk> change partition table
fdisk [option] -1 <disk> give partition size(s) in blocks

options:
-b <size> sector size (512, 1024, or 4096)
-c switch off dos-compatable mode
-h Print help
-u <size> give sizes in sectors instead of cylinders
-v print version
-C <number> specify the number of cylinders
-h <number> specify the number of heads
-s <number> specify the number of sectors per track


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Shoan120 said:


> When I enter the password it says command not found? I only have two accounts and both passwords say command not found when I enter them, aftter I enter fdisk -1
> 
> fdisk: invalid option --1
> 
> ...


Hi Shoan,
Sorry the last letter is lowercase "L" not "1"
just post the output of command again please.


----------



## Shoan120 (Jun 17, 2011)

Disk /dev/sda: 250.1GB, 250059350016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders
Units= cylinders of 16065*512 = 8225280 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical) : 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512bytes/512bytes
disk identifier: 0x0009f598

Device Boot. Start. End. Blocks. Id. System
/dev/sda1. * 1. 29637. 238053376. 83. Linux
/dev/sda2. 29637. 30402. 6142977. 5. Extended
/dev/sda5. 29637. 30402. 6142976. 82. Linux swap/Solaris


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

You only have two partitions on your hard drive, I am going to get you to do a filesystem check, so at the prompt give root password and type:


fsck.ext3 /dev/sda1

This will output some text and check filesystem for errors, as youve used the whole drive its a pretty safe option that your system has been installed using the "entire hard drive" option and made ext3. Type the above and let us know results


----------



## Shoan120 (Jun 17, 2011)

E2fsck 1.41.14 (22-dec-2010)
/dev/sda1: clean, 205034/14884864 files, 4226323/59513344 blocks


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Now after entering your password try:

mount /dev/sda1 -t ext3 
apt-get update


----------



## marchien (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi
got the same problem,but after following instructions following error occurs
dpkg was interrupted,you must manually run dpkg --configure -a to correct the problem.
After doing this i get unable to access dpkg status area: read-only file system


----------



## marchien (Jun 23, 2011)

Before that it actually says:
Not using locking for read only file var/lib/dpkg/lock


----------



## Shoan120 (Jun 17, 2011)

Nothing happens when I enterthat command it just gives a whole page of information on how to use the mount command


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Shoan, use the Ubuntu 10.04 Cd in live mode, and back up all your important data files,
music, images etc.

I think what has happened is that your machine has not been updated for a while and one or more updates has broken your system. You should be able to recover your data onto an external hard drive or memory stick.

I am going to suggest a reload but before I do just try asking on the Ubuntu forum with
this title:

"Recent update drops me to a maintenance shell"
Make sure you state the Ubuntu version you are using and that repeated reboots still
drop you to a shell.

Ubuntu Forums

As you cant mount the root filesystem this is pretty bad, but there may be a way out of this mess with the live CD, I cant help further now .


----------

